# EMERGENCY



## Alpha1194 (4 mo ago)

Turtle fell from a hieght of 40 cm and coughed blood it was 1 drop she is still active and not scared but she is not eating there is no good vet nearby so if anyone knows what kind of medicine can be used please tell


----------



## Alpha1194 (4 mo ago)

She stopped bleeding and is active i opened her mouth and there is a cut on the inside which medicine should i give to cure that


----------

